# Plastic lily pipe, Eheim flow pipe...



## Lindy (28 Feb 2015)

Thought others might be interested in this.

















It comes with two sizes of inlet attachment, 12/16 and 16/22 and a cup that can be placed at different angles.





Cost £12.95 on ebay and i wish i'd found it before now. Feels like thick plastic.


----------



## Bassljne (28 Feb 2015)

Think i might try it, been looking to get a glass one but no doubt i'd break it


----------



## EnderUK (28 Feb 2015)

I almost bought it the other day but decided on the black JBL one which is basically just a nozzle. Might consider this at a later date. Like Bassljne I'm not confident in me not breaking a glass lilly pipe


----------

